# Need a digital camera



## cicero89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Right now I have a kodak z7590 but Im looking to buy another digital camera. whats a good model around $1000 dollars? Need something with sport action I beleieve(when I shake or move the picture isnt blurry) and something that has verrrrryyy good colors with alot of megapixels. well I need something all in all a d*mn near perfect camera! What do you all recommend? Oh one more thing Please not something super bulky. Thanks


----------



## mimic (Jan 9, 2006)

The new Canon Rebel XSi is coming out shortly. I would seriously look at that one. 12.1MP, and if it's anything like its older counter part, the XT, it will be a great camera.

Stay away from Olympus though. Sony is another good alternative, as is Nikon.


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

I recommend the XSI and it will fit in your budget with the kit lense attached. My local camera shop has a half dozen in stock. Looks like a great entry level DSLR and will hold some expensive glass if you get the itch to upgrade your lenses.


----------



## cicero89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ill check them out. Whats the release date on them? also I know kodaks are known to have that warm picture look like u can see all the colorsreally nice maybe a stupid question but is the XSI the same?


----------



## cicero89 (Apr 12, 2008)

that canon is huuuge...


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm assuming you're looking for a point and shoot, not a dSLR (like the Canon). Some friends and I have Casio Exilims. Various models, but overall great pics and super portable. Not all that expensive either. Trust me, you won't get anywhere near your $1000 mark looking at point and shoots, I'm thinking 500-750 max.


----------



## cicero89 (Apr 12, 2008)

so why choose dslr over point and shoot?


----------



## Giddeeup (Jul 3, 2007)

The quality of the photos. (Picture 1 = Canon 40D DSLR Picture 2 = point and shoot)
The thrill of adjusting the camera just right to get the shot you were looking for.
The ability to add lenses to your bag then go out and start learning all over again.
Its a great hobby.

The new DSLR's have auto settings too so you can take the lense cap off point and shoot if you just need a snapshot. The XSI has a lot of the features of the 40D.


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

Giddeeup said:


> The quality of the photos. (Picture 1 = Canon 40D DSLR Picture 2 = point and shoot)
> The thrill of adjusting the camera just right to get the shot you were looking for.
> The ability to add lenses to your bag then go out and start learning all over again.
> Its a great hobby.
> The new DSLR's have auto settings too so you can take the lense cap off point and shoot if you just need a snapshot. The XSI has a lot of the features of the 40D.


I agree, but honestly, it depends on what you'll be using it for. If you want a camera to use whenever, then point and shoot is it. dSLRs are great if you want to get into the hobby, but I'm not sure that's what the OP's intentions are.

The major, and I do mean MAJOR drawback is their size. If you're traveling, or going out for a night on the town, you don't want to be lugging around a huge camera, you want something that you can throw in your pocket.

I'm quite into the photography hobby, so I have a dSLR for when I'm going out to shoot and a point and shoot for all those random "Kodak moments".


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Giddeeup said:


> The quality of the photos. (Picture 1 = Canon 40D DSLR Picture 2 = point and shoot)
> The thrill of adjusting the camera just right to get the shot you were looking for.
> The ability to add lenses to your bag then go out and start learning all over again.
> Its a great hobby.
> ...


Hmmm. I think I prefer the output of Picture 2 (P&S)... what am I missing? :dunno:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Skiddy said:


> Hmmm. I think I prefer the output of Picture 2 (P&S)... what am I missing? :dunno:


pretty sure that's reversed.


----------



## Skiddy (Apr 12, 2007)

Not according to the EXIF info


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Skiddy said:


> Not according to the EXIF info


shutter too fast (1/500) or iso too low (100) :dunno: maybe he's saying the manual feature of the slr would let him take a crappy picture while the point'n'shoot will always a satisfactory picture.

nice lens though.


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

DSLR gives you much more control but the ability to shoot in RAW (then you can make all of the adjustments in the world in Photoshop/Lightroom/etc).

DSLR is bigger. Much bigger.

DSLR lets you swap lenses which gives you much more creative control over your shots.

Pt&Shoots are smaller and only have basic controls.

For $1000 you can get a nice entry level DSLR with kit lenses (I highly recommend the Canon XTi which is still around, or the new XSi or the any of the Nikon DSLRs). Note that you will get an itch for more lenses which isn't kind on the wallet 

For $300 you can get a top level Pt&Shoot (Canon SD series is the best IMHO).

So, it all depends on what you want to do. The Canon SD series takes great photos, so if all you want is a pocket camera for snapshots with some level of control then save yourself $700 or so and get the latest Canon SDxxx. 

If you want to get into photography as a hobby and be able to control all of the variables affecting your shots (aperture, exposure, ISO, etc etc etc) then you want a DSLR.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

hockeynut said:


> DSLR gives you much more control but the ability to shoot in RAW (then you can make all of the adjustments in the world in Photoshop/Lightroom/etc).
> 
> DSLR is bigger. Much bigger.
> 
> ...


sounds like he wants IS or some sort of optical stabilization. not going to get it with an SLR for under $1K.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

HW said:


> sounds like he wants IS or some sort of optical stabilization. not going to get it with an SLR for under $1K.


$840

Edit: and for Canon fans, $900


----------



## Ugly Bear (Dec 27, 2006)

Skiddy said:


> Not according to the EXIF info


They are not reversed, you can tell P&S by extreme depth of field. First picture is taken with camera that had larger sensor. However, exposure was not set correctly for a black car in a shade. It looks like P&S had better averaging meter while DSLR was center weight or something. DSLR picture needs +2 stops exposure compensation.


----------



## scottvlaiku (Apr 21, 2008)

My wife just bought a Canon Rebel XTI. It is a 10.0 mp DSLR. she loves it


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

cicero89 said:


> so why choose dslr over point and shoot?


You can't shoot sports/action (as you required in post #1) with a P&S.
The secret is in the lenses.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Desiboy said:


> I agree, but honestly, it depends on what you'll be using it for. If you want a camera to use whenever, then point and shoot is it. dSLRs are great if you want to get into the hobby, but I'm not sure that's what the OP's intentions are.
> 
> The major, and I do mean MAJOR drawback is their size. If you're traveling, or going out *for a night on the town*, you don't want to be lugging around a huge camera, you want something that you can throw in your pocket.
> 
> I'm quite into the photography hobby, so I have a dSLR for when I'm going out to shoot and a point and shoot for all those random "Kodak moments".


But you can't shoot anything farther than 10 feet and moving with a P&S at night.


----------

